# Potential pass around Shun dual core kiritsuke



## gic

I started a thread about the Shun Dual core (http://shun.kaiusaltd.com/knives/knife/dual-core-8-in.-kiritsuke) and I just today ordered one at quite a bargain. It's on sale for 239 at Williams and Sonoma and then I bought a "gift card" from giftcardrescue.com for Williams Sonoma that got me another 10% or so off. IT is really sharp OOB and rather pretty for a Shun with a nice Saya 

I would be willing to do a pass around in the US if there is enough interest for say 5-10 people. Pretty standard rules I guess:

Must be a member with KKF in good standing, say a minimum of 50 posts.

- You may sharpen the knife if you know what you are doing. Of course, part of the idea of my doing the pass around is to see if people will think the dual core means less sharpening then knives given the same use 

- Use it for a week or less and PM the next person for shipping address.

- Insure the package for $250

- Agree to give some impressions in this thread

(Thread is here:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...e-Knives-does-the-description-even-make-sense)


----------



## Guss2

I'm curious to see what these knives bring to the table(pun intended) and this is very generous of you to do this. Thank you and I will be watching closely, Gary.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Thank you. I'd like to be included, if possible. I'm curious to see how it compares to a Devin Thomas.

Rick


----------



## Mrmnms

I'd like to try this thanks.


----------



## SolidSnake03

I'm in! Very interested in the "dual core" thing as well plus never gotten to try a Kiritsuke before...


----------



## gic

Tiger,*nothing* will ever be as beloved to me as my Devin yo ITK  - but my initial impressions are quite good. Really nice OOB experience, cuts like a dream

Still, given the discounts I put together, it is one of the best $200 knife I can *ever imagine* - 

(Well I do wish it were a 240 and not a 210 and gyuto shaped...)


----------



## SolidSnake03

Sounds a lot like the Z Kramer Essential line in the "cuts like a dream and nice oob edge" as well as the $200 price point 

Granted this means you have to like the Kramer profile which I admit is pretty unique/hit or miss from people I know that have tried mine

Also, since it's a Shun I assume the F&F is top notch?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

gic said:


> Tiger,*nothing* will ever be as beloved to me as my Devin yo ITK  - but my initial impressions are quite good. Really nice OOB experience, cuts like a dream
> 
> Still, given the discounts I put together, it is one of the best $200 knife I can *ever imagine* -
> 
> (Well I do wish it were a 240 and not a 210 and gyuto shaped...)



ITK's are wonderful knives, but the DT I will put it up against is this coreless carbon damascus:


----------



## chinacats

I'd love to be included in this, thanks.


----------



## Zwiefel

I'd love to be in as well!


----------



## gic

Well the thing is usually it is a $300 knife and at that price point I'm unconvinced :- )


----------



## TurdMuffin

If there's still an open spot I'd appreciate being included


----------



## gic

I'd say 2-3 more people after TurdMuffin and we will close it


----------



## gic

OK, I'l close the list on Thursday and the knife will go out to Tiger on Friday, can you PM your snail mail address?


----------



## marc4pt0

Dang, am I too late for the passaround party? If you have room to squeeze one more, I'd be quite happy to be that one more.


----------



## gic

No you are good, one day more or 1 or 2 more people and we will close it..


----------



## marc4pt0

Excellent. Thanks for including me


----------



## 420layersofdank

Can i get in too? Hopefully its not too late. Marc can give it to me directly since hes my boo


----------



## gic

Sure, that's fine. It's on it's way to Tiger BTW


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

gic said:


> Sure, that's fine. It's on it's way to Tiger BTW



Great news! Can you PM me tracking information?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Knife received today. Fit and finish are Shun's usual high quality. I'll post a review in a few days.

Rick


----------



## TurdMuffin

Nicee keep us posted!


----------



## Nuts63

how about a review ?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

I'll probably post my impressions by the weekend.


----------



## Mrmnms

Just received the knife today. Lot of bling for sure. The girls in my shop are used to seeing some pretty cool knives . This one certainly got their attention. Rick, did you do anything to the edge before shipping it? It feels as sharp as I could imagine it being out the box. Nice and smooth on the spine and choil. Very flashy polished finish. I'll use it fir a couple days before commenting and have it ready to go this weekend. Who's after me?


----------



## gic

SolidSnake is after you


----------



## gic

Tiger, any thoughts??


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Mrmnms said:


> Just received the knife today. Lot of bling for sure. The girls in my shop are used to seeing some pretty cool knives . This one certainly got their attention. Rick, did you do anything to the edge before shipping it? It feels as sharp as I could imagine it being out the box. Nice and smooth on the spine and choil. Very flashy polished finish. I'll use it fir a couple days before commenting and have it ready to go this weekend. Who's after me?





gic said:


> Tiger, any thoughts??



Mike, the edge is as I received it from Gary. I didn't feel the need to even strop it. 

Gary, I'm still working on a review. Sorry to take ao long.

Rick


----------



## gic

Yea the edge was pretty amazing OOB, it will be interesting to see how long i lasts because that is one of the things they are "pushing'


----------



## SolidSnake03

Sent my shipping info to the current user.

Interested to hear your thoughts on it Tiger, I still own a Shun Classic Petty (6in) and honestly it's a pretty decent knife albeit not at the full retail price. Mine on sale was a good bit <$100 and at that price the fit and finish is stellar and it gets as sharp as anyone could ever need. Retention isn't wonderful but if you strip away all the bias/prejudice/preconceived notions that exist about Shun and just judge the blade itself, it's actually quite nice (msrp being the bit caveat here) 

That all said, I'm eager to see what one of Shun's "high end" offerings is like.....


----------



## gic

Yea I got this one for about $200 and at that price it is an amazing knife, at the list of $339 they are smoking something...


----------



## SolidSnake03

Gic:

I've heard the same about the Shun Blue stuff as well, MSRP is banana's but if you can find it on a nice sale then it would be worthwhile especially if your someone that prefers a well finished knife over a more rustic look


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

A review of the passaround knife is now available for viewing:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ore-8-quot-K-tipped-Gyuto?p=348404#post348404

Thanks, again, Gary!


----------



## Mrmnms

Just sent the knife out to next member. The knife is flashy, very slick and polished. If I had never jumped to the rabbit hole of knives, this knife would be the bomb. The knife came to me very sharp. By the third day of moderate use, it was not ready to glide through peppers with slightly leathery skin like it did on the first day. Very light stropping brought it back. I used along a Shun Kramer SG2, Yoshikane AS, a carbon Radar , a 240 HHH and a Devin Thomas damascus. The only knife I felt a significant difference with in terms of cutting ease was the Yoshikane. Although the blade profile was much flatter, giving more usable length than the 210 Kramer Gyuto, the edge felt most like the SG2. I think the texture, which I liked, was more cosmetic than functional. I felt it did add slightly more resistance and possibly helped food release compared to a smoother knife, but it could also be the profile. The edge retention seemed on par with the SG2.
2 concerns I have. The bolster, although attractive, is rather sharply angled, and tended to alter my normal hand position and grip. Without adjusting, my hand tended to shift forward a was less comfortable against the choil. Maybe just my style but not an issue with my other knives. It would be an issue for me. Also, the blade edge from the heel moving forward 4 to 5 inches was designed to be flat. There is a slight hollow just in front of the heel. Easily removed during sharpening but I believe was a finish flaw rather than design flaw. 
It's a slick knife with a nice Saya. For what Sic payed, this was a fine deal for sure. Not a bad deal for somewhat more. Unlike several other Shun's which seem more at home rock chopping, this knife will be more at home push and pull cutting. There is enough curve at the tip for different techniques. If the grip isn't an issue, it a great everyday knive. Time will tell how the edge holds but. I suspect it will have good edge retention, but not a leap forward.


----------



## SolidSnake03

I'm the next guy to get it and can't be more excited! It'll be my first K-tip and first knife with such a flat profile (that isn't a Nakiri). Definitely will fill you guys in once I have some impressions. 

Also, will the next in line please pm me their shipping address? Thanks!


----------



## marc4pt0

I'm not too sure the list order, but I believe I'm on there somewhere...


----------



## gic

Chinacats is next I believe


----------



## chinacats

Sweet, pm sent!


----------



## gic

Then Zwiefel


----------



## Zwiefel

gic said:


> Then Zwiefel



:moonwalk:


----------



## SolidSnake03

Knife is on it's way to China...Cats that is :rofl2:

That said, my apologizes for not getting a review done sooner on this, I will post one by the end of the week the latest. I have been battling a brutal head cold that has left me home sick from work bundled up in blankets and drinking hot coco and whiskey to feel better (honestly, not the worst thing actually....)


----------



## SolidSnake03

*Shun Dual Core Kiritsuke 8in Review or as I'm calling it "Damn Shun you got your SH!T together on this one"*

So from a title like that you probably have a pretty good idea what I think about the knife...I liked it, quite a bit actually. Before going into that specifically I want to get a few of the more mundane points out of the way namely Pricing, Fit and Finish, and Appearance/Visual Look as well as wear and edge condition. The knife as I received it had a great edge, toothy enough for things like pepper skin and carrots yet refined enough not to just rip or tear at things. I put the knife through some daily home use and at the end of my time lightly stropped on a Shapton Glass 4000. Edge really didn't "need it" but it seemed to liven it up a bit. Wear resistance given this was fairly good although I honestly don't feel that I used the knife enough to really accurately assess this when compared to pro kitchen use. 

*Pricing*
The MSRP listed on Shun's website for this knife is a staggering $424 which is both excessive and a terrible financial choice. There are an astounding number of knives one could look at under that price point that would perform better than this. However, for the price that was paid for the knife on sale (slightly north of $200) I consider the knife to be solid buy. If this price, something around $200-250, were the standard than I would consider it a solid option at that price bracket but if you can't find it on sale, don't bother. Basically, Sale Price = Fair Deal, MSRP = Terrible Deal

*Fit and Finish*
It's a Shun meaning the Fit and Finish is spot on. The thing is about as perfect as I can imagine in this regard, can't find anything to complain about, no overly rough edges or gaps or other issues. In this regard (F&F) this knife stands equal with everything I have ever used (excluding full customs). Additionally, the saya is well done as well and the pin on a string is a great idea/touch, wish more makers actually would do this because it prevents slightly clumsy owners from losing those damn pins all the time!

*Appearance/Look*
The look I can see being a slightly polarizing aspect for some. The knife has a nicely rippled damascus finish that doesn't stand out too sharply yet still gives the knife blade some pop. For those that prefer the rustic look or a more muted finish this obviously isn't for you but for everyone else it's very nicely done. I find it to have a bit of an flashy edge to it yet it's not overly strong as to appear tacky. I understand taste is a very personal thing so of course it differs for every user but for me this knife has a nice blend of refined yet flashy and fun. Further, the usage of a darker color on the handle seems to be beneficial in setting the blade apart and making it stand out more. Overall, the package is nice and the matching saya color is another neat touch.

*Performance*
Solid is the best way I can describe it. The knife had minimal flex and handled just about everything I threw at it fairly well. If I had to try and characterize the cutting feel or style of the knife I would say it was sort of laser-ish in the thinness of the knife overall but didn't have quite that effortless "light saber" type feel that a Kono HD2 or Gesshin Ginga has. There was some wedging in a big sweet potato and some products stuck a bit but they released quite easily. Overall if I think of it as a $200-ish knife I would be satisfied from a performance perspective give my low volume (compared to a pro kitchen) home use. The tip is very nice for small work and draw cutting action while the flattish profile is great to prevent any accordion cuts and allows tons of board contact. The knife moved through food well and didn't have any glaring faults aside from my personal inclination toward gyuto's with a bit more curve to them. This just required I adjust my technique to a more rigid forward and down type of cutting motion which was different then my usual but acceptable. I'm sure if I spent more time with the knife I would adapt more full to it's profile but overall it was serviceable. 

As I stated right from the start, the knife performed solidly, nothing blew me away about the performance but yet nothing was a let down either, just good all around.


*Overall/Final Thoughts*
When really looking back on the knife and my thoughts about it, I was pleasantly surprised by my experiences. The knife is well made, comes with a neat saya, looks attractive, has a distinct profile, and performs quite well. When taking all this into account and factoring in the sale price, the knife is a very solid buy especially if you do put some value on fit and finish and looks. That isn't to say the performance is a slouch just that at the sale price you would be hard pressed to find other Japanese knives this well finished and in this particular profile (kiritsuke). That said, would I buy one for myself? No but that is not due to any fault of the knife itself per say, it is simply because my personal preferences in terms of profile and handle shape differ from what the knife has. If Shun used the same blade but made the profile more rounded gyuto-like and slapped a "lefty D" or oval handle on it I would probably buy one but as it stands I would pass solely on these aspects.

If you have any questions or comment please feel free to write here or message me. The knife should be arriving with ChinaCat's tomorrow, thanks GIC for the opportunity, it's a neat knife!

*apologizes for any grammatical or spelling errors in this post, I tried to catch more of it but some always slip through....*


----------



## larrybard

Really interesting and helpful reviews so far. I think they will be of great usefulness as resources for anyone who may contemplate purchasing this knife in the future -- and/or, quite possibly, similar knives by Shun. Thank you.


----------



## gic

Shun's official list price is a joke, it's high so places like cutlery & more or sur la table can say, hey we are discounting the knife. The "real" price - the street price - is $299 which I would never pay. I got it for a bit more than $200 by combining a discounted gift card and a sale day. At $299 I wouldn't buy it


----------



## chinacats

Knife just arrived...looks good initially but won't cut anything with it until later today...trip to the market for more veggies


----------



## Zwiefel

chinacats said:


> ...looks good initially but won't cut anything...



I was concerned for a moment...


----------



## chinacats

I'll start by saying a big Thank You to Gary for offering to share his knife. :doublethumbsup:

It's been a while since I've tried a Shun and should say that they are still a well put together knife that should make people happy.



Zwiefel said:


> I was concerned for a moment...



...me too...shoot me your addy and I'll send it along so you can check it out for yourself:lol2:

so my very short review:
nice knife
stainless--not my preference
feel--balance point on heel which is...not my preference
short--not my preference
thin spine--not my preference
overall geometry--not my preference though I should say that it looks pretty decent from the choil
profile--better than any shun I've seen but seems to have more belly than the only other k-tip I have tried (James's Sakai knife which I really liked).

strange, but it cut fine but just didn't impress in any way at all--I'm completely underwhelmed

I should add that I obviously knew about a few of the things such as it being a stainless knife before I tried it so I am not really holding that against it. I didn't think it would necessarily be something I would want to buy but it does eliminate any need for me to look seriously at them in the future. 

really should say that this is just not a knife that suits my preferences...thanks again G!


----------



## gic

On to Zweifel!


----------



## Zwiefel

Just got it out of the mailbox for a quick inspection. Seems to have arrived w/o any damage, F+F appears to be excellent. Will start putting it to work tonight!


----------



## SolidSnake03

Eager to hear more impressions on this


----------



## wrobelan

chinacats said:


> I'll start by saying a big Thank You to Gary for offering to share his knife. :doublethumbsup:
> 
> It's been a while since I've tried a Shun and should say that they are still a well put together knife that should make people happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...me too...shoot me your addy and I'll send it along so you can check it out for yourself:lol2:
> 
> so my very short review:
> nice knife
> stainless--not my preference
> feel--balance point on heel which is...not my preference
> short--not my preference
> thin spine--not my preference
> overall geometry--not my preference though I should say that it looks pretty decent from the choil
> profile--better than any shun I've seen but seems to have more belly than the only other k-tip I have tried (James's Sakai knife which I really liked).
> 
> strange, but it cut fine but just didn't impress in any way at all--I'm completely underwhelmed
> 
> I should add that I obviously knew about a few of the things such as it being a stainless knife before I tried it so I am not really holding that against it. I didn't think it would necessarily be something I would want to buy but it does eliminate any need for me to look seriously at them in the future.
> 
> really should say that this is just not a knife that suits my preferences...thanks again G!



Thanks for the perspective Chinacats. Can you let the rest of us know of a kiritsuke you prefer over this one? I'm enjoying my Shuns right now because I can test them out for a while and return them as I like, but I know I will be branching out. As this happens it is very difficult to handle and use knives for a while before making a decision about whether to keep them. 

Thanks.


----------



## chinacats

wrobelan said:


> Thanks for the perspective Chinacats. Can you let the rest of us know of a kiritsuke you prefer over this one? I'm enjoying my Shuns right now because I can test them out for a while and return them as I like, but I know I will be branching out. As this happens it is very difficult to handle and use knives for a while before making a decision about whether to keep them.
> 
> Thanks.



Sure,

I was fortunate enough to get to try one of James' Sakai Takayuki Syousin Sakura K-tips and it blew my mind...a very good review of this (and a standard gyuto of the same make) by Chanop can be found here.

The knives are currently on passaround in the states but actually believe the K-tip to be injured at the present so not sure how that stands.

The 240 may be just a bit short for me, but it was longer than the Shun. I really like a knife to have some 'heft'--not heavy, just do not like a light knife. I also enjoy the weight a bit more forward--the Sakai was just a bit forward but a slightly longer knife (270 James?) will better fit my sweetspot I believe the biggest thing to me may have been the wide bevel style which when done well helps to promote good release. I was very impressed with these knives and would gladly recommend them to someone searching for this knife style. That said, they are certainly more expensive than the Shun but in this case you get what you pay for (imo).

Cheers

Almost forgot to mention the flatter profile of the Sakai knife which falls more in line with my preferences/cutting style.


----------



## wrobelan

Thanks for the explanation. I'll check out the links.

Best.


----------

